# Drop Shot Anfänger!!!



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

Huhu
Wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich ein absoluter drop shot anfänger und würde heute gerne das erste mal los gehen und drop shot ausprobieren!
Jedoch hab ich da nen paar fragen zu...
Und zwar habe ich kein drop shot equipment!
Kann ich dazu harte steckspinnrute von 2,70m länge verwenden und dazu normale haken und ein normales gewicht ? wie viel gramm muss das gewicht haben ? kann ich nen bündel würmer verwenden oder kleine gummi würmer ?
Vielen dank für jede antwort!
PS: Es gibt keine doofen fragen nur dumme antworten 
Petri Heil an alle und allen väter hier ein schönen vatertag #h


----------



## Domi_Hunter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Hallo!
Also die rute kannst du benutzen. die köder passen auch. das mit dem blei ist eigendlich auch kein problem jedoch musst du um die tiefe zu verstellen jedes mal neu knoten. das einzigste punkt bei den haken ist, dass sie ein öhr haben sollten und einen relativ geraden schenkel.

Gruß Hunter


----------



## Roy Digerhund (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Die Rute passt eigentlich gar nicht zum DS. Du brauchst eine weiche Spitze um eine vernünftige Bissanzeige zu haben und zusätzlich spürt der Fisch viel weniger Widerstand. Bleigewicht kommt auf die Strömung, den Wind und die Gewässertiefen an. Da der Fisch aber nicht direkt das Gewicht spürt ist es nicht verkehrt ein schweres Blei zu fischen, um guten Kontakt zu haben. Würmer(v.a. Tauwürmer) sind mein absoluter Lieblingsköder beim DS. Kleine Köfis gehen auch super. Hier ist auch ne ganz gute Seite zum Start:
http://www.drop-shot.de/
Gruss ROY


----------



## Matchangler92 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Du kannst die öse am blei auch mit ner zange zu drücken dann hast du praktisch ein dropshot blei (;
und mit würmern hast du anfangs immer viel erfolg auch dicke brassen gehen darauf (=


----------



## TheFisherking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Guckst Du z.B. hier mal rein.
Da finden sich gute Tipps.

Always good fishing!


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

huhu
Danke danke für die ganzen antworten 
Mal ne andere frage zu dem was ich nicht verstanden habe!
Bindet ihr die Haken direkt an die hauptschnur oder macht ihr an die schnur ein kleinen wirbel und bindet an den wirbel ne ca 10cm lange oder längere schnur an dem der haken hängt?


----------



## TheFisherking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Äh, also ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen, aber ich nehm die Hauptschnur doppelt, mach durch den DS-Haken nen Palomarknoten und dann hab ich zwei Enden. Ein langes zur Rolle hin und ein kurzes für das DS-Blei.


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

okay danke für die antwort !
Freu mich schon drop shot auszuprobieren


----------



## TheFisherking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Joa, ist schon super-fängig. Vor allem an Scherkanten oder Hafenwänden z.B. am Rhein.


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

ich wills heute am see vom ufer aus probieren mal gucekn was sich sofangen lässt^^


----------



## thomsen3 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

wenn du dir die fummelei ersparen willst, es gibt auch fertige ds montagen zu kaufen


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

ernsthaft ? kanns du mir ein link schicken wo es die zu bestellen gibt ? weil hier bei mir im kuhdorf gibt es sowas nicht zu kaufen... wie gesagt bin nen totaler anfänger im bereich drop shot bin sehr froh über jede hilfe ^^


----------



## TheFisherking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Z.B. bei Askari kannst Du die bestellen.
Aber zumindest die, die ich bestellt hatte waren jetzt nicht so dolle, denn die Haken waren relativ schräg aufgezogen.
Da hole ich mir lieber ein paar gute Haken und binde selbst.
Aber für einmal auszuprobieren ist es ok.
Kannst z.B. diese hier bestellen.


----------



## TheFisherking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Wenn Du Komplett-Montagen haben willst, schau mal hier:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...son-drop-shot-rig-barsch-forelle-2/detail.jsf

oder suche selbst unter DS-Montage etc.


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

huhu
Coole sache gefällt mir aber ich weiß nicht wenn du schon sagst das sie dir nicht gefallen haben ob das nicht vielleicht geld verschwendung wäre ... ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Hallo Juri,

Du mußt Dir keine fertige DropShot Montage kaufen. Fürs normale DropShoten, bindest Du Dir das Ding ganz einfach selber. Binde einen Öhr-Haken mit dem Palomarknoten an Dein Vorfach - wenn Du alles richtig gemacht hast, dann steht der Haken jetzt im 90° Winkel von der Schnur ab.
Ans untere Ende kommt dann Dein Blei. Tiefe bestimmst Du.
Du kannst natürlich direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten. Ich mache es etwas anders: Bei den Fliegen Anglern ist ein kleiner Ring zum Verninden von Vorfach und Hauptschnur sehr gebräuchlich. Ich komm jetzt nicht auf den Namen - vielleicht kann ja jemand anders hier weiterhelfen - aber ich nehme die Teile auch, ergibt ne super Verbindung.

Lediglich, wenn Du mit viel Hecht rechnen mußt, oder es speziell auf den Hecht abgesehen hast, dann wird das selbst basteln etwas schwierig - geht aber auch. Dein Stahlvorfach kannst Du nämlich nicht mit dem Palomarknoten versehen.
Einfach gehts aber mit speziellen Haken von Gamakatsu.
Lade Dir bei Geringer aus dem Hauptkatalog die PDF Datei mit den Haken runter, da findest Du die.


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

huhu
Okay vielen dank Fisherman66
Meinst du es ist sinnvoll mal drop shot an der weser zur probieren ?
Wir haben dort leider sehr wenig zander aber viele und dicke dobel die könnten doch eventuell auch auf die bewegung aufmerksam werden!


----------



## derflip (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Die Rute passt eigentlich gar nicht zum DS. Du brauchst eine weiche Spitze um eine vernünftige Bissanzeige zu haben und zusätzlich spürt der Fisch viel weniger Widerstand. Bleigewicht kommt auf die Strömung, den Wind und die Gewässertiefen an. Da der Fisch aber nicht direkt das Gewicht spürt ist es nicht verkehrt ein schweres Blei zu fischen, um guten Kontakt zu haben. Würmer(v.a. Tauwürmer) sind mein absoluter Lieblingsköder beim DS. Kleine Köfis gehen auch super. Hier ist auch ne ganz gute Seite zum Start:
> http://www.drop-shot.de/
> Gruss ROY


 
Also ich bin dazu übergegangen mit einer harten Spitze zu angeln. Mit der kann ICH die Bisse besser erkennen, insofern man eine feine Bisserkennung überhaupt beim DS braucht. Meistens werden die Köder so eingesaugt, das der Haken automatisch sitzt. Mit der harten Spitze habe ich auch eine bessere Köderführung. Is halt meine Erfahrung.


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Klar kannst Du auc an der Weser Drop-Shoten. 
Ihr habt doch da bestimmt irgendwo ne Hafenanlage - da müßte es bestens funktioniern. Barsch und Zander stehen jedenfalls drauf.

Wenn Ihr Buhnen habt, so geht das auch in den Buhnen, gerade, wenn die auch noch eine tolle Bodendtruktur aufweist.
Nur in der Hauptströmung wird das wohl nicht so gut gehen


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Ja okay danke 
Weil die weser ist bei uns zeimlich ,,steinig" da wird sich das blei sicher verkeilen ... Aber ich denke ich probiers einfach mal aus und berichte euch dann 
Und ne an der Hauptströmung wirds sicherlich nicht gehen ^^


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*



jurij12 schrieb:


> Wir haben dort leider sehr wenig zander



Das wäre mit neu die letzten 19 Jahre gabs es noch genug hier


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

huhu
ja dann sagen sie mir mal bitte die aktuellste fang meldung vom Zander denn ich hab an der weser leider schon lange kein zander mehr gesehn.


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Genau das ist der Punkt

Gezählt und ins Fangbuch eingetragen werden doch ausschließlich diese Fische welche eins vor die Rübe bekommen haben.

Stell Dir nur vor ich würde jeden maßigen Zander entnehmen und in mein Buch eintragen, welchen ich an unserer Strecke fange, dann wären das bis dato in 2011 schon 11 Stück.

Bedenken sollte man dazu noch dass, ich sicherlich nicht der Einzige bin der striktes C&R betreibt und somit sollte nun klar sein was die Fangmeldungen letztenendes wert sind.

Ein paar sehr schöne leider aber auch tote Zander der letzten Jahre aus unserer Strecke kannst Du dir in dem Album von  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2016 ansehen nur keiner wird seine Stellen verraten an denen er gut fängt, ich ebenso wenig.


----------



## hulkhomer (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Drop shot wurde ja hier schon öfter besprochen. Da dürften sich alle Antworten auf die Standardfragen die sich anfangs stellen finden lassen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=10188795


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

huhu
@weserwaller
Das sind definitv sehr schöne Zander auf den fotos!
Und naja vielleicht mag ich mich auch täuschen aber ich sah schon länger keinen zander mehr.
Aber mal ne andere frage ... C&R ist doch verboten... oder hab ich da etwas nicht mitbekommen ?!


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*



jurij12 schrieb:


> C&R ist doch verboten... oder hab ich da etwas nicht mitbekommen ?!



Zuschnell fahren, im Schwimmbad ins Wasser pinkeln doch auch und trotzdem machen es viele


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

xD die antwort gefällt mir, und zustimmen muss ich dir da auch!


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Ich sehe das recht realistisch, nen 10 cm Rotauge nimmt auch keiner mit, da wird es toleriert wenn dieser Fisch zurückgesetzt wird. Blöd finde ich z.B ewig lange Fototermine mit den Fischen, hake selber sogar zu 99% im Wasser ab ohne messen wiegen und den ganzen firlefanz.

Zum Thema Drop Shot

Vergiss es völlig bei uns einzig zur Hochwasserzeit kannst damit Erfolg haben, bzw. an einigen unseren Seen sind sind die Barsche wie verrückte auf Tauwürmer am DS System, ich erkläre mir das mit dem sehr klaren Wasser unserer Seen das der Natürköder so gut funktioniert.
An der Weser geht das wirklich nur zum Herbst hin ganz gut, zumindest in unserem Abschnitt.


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

huhu
Ja stimme ich dir ja auch vollkommen zu!
Und naja auf barsch habe ich auch so an normaler posen monatage mit 2-3 komposterwürmern am haken guten erfolg!
Aber solange man lebt lernt man und jede möchte doch gern sein wissen erweitern deshalb würd ich gern mal dropshot probieren  aber wenn du schon sags das es an der weser nicht klappt verschwende ich auch nicht meine zeit dort!


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*



jurij12 schrieb:


> aber wenn du schon sags das es an der weser nicht klappt verschwende ich auch nicht meine zeit dort!




Genau das ist es zeiverschwendung, an einigen Stellen würde die Strömung dies zwar zulassen, jedoch sind diese Stellen so flach bei normalen Wasserstand dass, man den Gummifisch oder was auch immer nicht vernünftig präsentieren kann.


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

hmm die strömung ist ein wichtiger punkt aber ein weiterer punkt der mich stört ist das die weser an einigen stellen sehr steinig ist! Da hab ich schon den ein oder anderen gummifisch+jighead gelassen weil die sich in den steinen verkeilen aber kann man nicht ändern! und wenn ich kein jighead benutze kann ich wie du schon erwähnt hast den gummifisch nicht präsentieren weil die strömung ihn weg treiben lässt.


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Die Steinpackung sind aber nur entlang des Uferbereiches, ich fische auschließlich ca 2-4 vom Ufer mit der Wathose im Wasser stehend hinter den Steinpackungen. 

Brücke, Hafen und Silo sind sehr gefährlich für KuKö´s


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

wieder was dazu gelernt 
Ich angel eigentlich nicht so oft an der weser , eher selten.
Aber wenn ich dort mal nachts ansitze, war ich hier unten bei dem tierheim an der weser.
Aber du hast mich mit den bildern definitiv motiviert mal das ein oder andere wochenende an der weser zu sitzen und es einfach mal auszuprobieren!


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Ja der Kollege hat nen paar schöne Zander gefangen das stimmt. Aber es lohnt es mal intensiver zu versuchen bzw. da am Ball zu bleiben.


----------



## jurij12 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Du hast zwar schon gesagt das du keine plätze verrätst aber könnt ich dich wenigstens fragen auf was du den meisten erfolg hast ? Gufi´s ? Tote kofis ?


----------



## weserwaller (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Flachlaufende Wobbler und Gufis besonders gut sind die Gufis von Lunker City wie Walley Assassin, Saltwater Assasin und der Salt Shaker.


----------



## jurij12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Hab die gufis mal gegoogelt ... sehen interessant aus! habt ihr die bei euch im laden?


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Laden ?


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Ich weiss mit wem Du mich grade verwechselst wegen dem Benutzerbild


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Das ist sie aber nicht


----------



## jurij12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Aso oh tut mir leid dann verwechsel ich dich


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Ist nicht schlimm, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich das sicherlich auch denken.


----------



## jurij12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

okay dann muss ich wo anders nach den gufi´s suchen^^


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

So jetzt kann es zu keiner verwechslung mehr kommen  

Ich kann Dir dennoch wenn Du magst je Farbe mal einen verkaufen zum testen, zum gleichen wie wie du sie online kaufen kannst.


----------



## jurij12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

hmmm kommst mir irgendwie bekannt vor ^^
Was wäre denn der preis etwa für die teile ?


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

0,75 € aus meinem Privatbestand kann ich dir je Farbe, Einen oder Zwei anbieten zum testen. 
Sind ja auch im gleichen Verein


----------



## jurij12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

0,75 € ... wer sagt dazu schon nein 
Wenn du mir pro farbe einen verkaufst wäre ich schon ziemlich zu frieden damit!


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Na dann ist doch ok. 
Wenn das dein richtiger Name ist weiss ich sogar wer Du bist


----------



## jurij12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

Ja aber wir haben im verein 3 jurijs! xD


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

KLICK MICH


----------



## jurij12 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

ja das ist auch ein jurij aber das bin ich nicht^^
Ich denk nicht das du mich kennst...
Vielleicht hat man sich am see schon mal gesehn aber bin mir nicht sicher.


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drop Shot Anfänger!!!*

War ja auch eine wahrscheinlichkeit von 33,33333.... % den richtigen zu finden 

Ich schicke dir mal per PN wo Du die Gufis abholen kannst.


----------

